
Ask HN: What is your professional opinion of Wordpress? - good_vibes
My last job was at a hosting company where all I did was help fix Wordpress issues. I&#x27;m trying to learn how HN views the strengths and weaknesses of the platform. Also, if you know of any resources to know Wordpress at a very in depth level. I know the fundamentals of setup, picking quality themes&#x2F;plugins, customizing pages&#x2F;databases, and setting up hosting but not much beyond that.
======
coreymaass
The best part of WordPress is that it's been around long enough to have a very
long tail of documentation and written experience. It also has a wonderful
online community. Check out Advanced WordPress on Facebook -
[https://www.facebook.com/groups/advancedwp/](https://www.facebook.com/groups/advancedwp/)
\- for just one expample. Start building sites and asking questions when you
need help.

------
proyb2
Amazon has plenty of books about Wordpress, read up.

